# Horizontal Thermocapsuler



## Runningwolf (May 12, 2010)

This is by far the best toy I have bought so far (floor corker is not a toy, it's a necessity) from George, who had the best price. If you don't have one I highly recommend it. It is so quick and slick you'll wonder why you didn't buy it earlier. Start hinting to Santa now!


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 12, 2010)

That does look cool. Does it heat up quick? How much was it?


----------



## Wade E (May 12, 2010)

It takes about 5 minutes to heat up properly. Its about $175 but you can see how fast it is and whne you start making a lot it can save lots of time. I have a bad back so time saved leaning over a steam pot or something like that really helps. I started off using a heat gun and shrinking 60 bottles really got to me fast so it wasnt long before I bought mine and I havent looked back.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 12, 2010)

It takes about 5 minutes to fully heat up. It was about $179 from George.


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 12, 2010)

Yeeeeeep, wish list for Santa. I don't encapsulate all of my bottles but those that I do look really nice.

I have a variety of colors depending upon the wine and color of bottle.


----------



## Wade E (May 12, 2010)

Thats what I do, I try to match both but usually just worry about trying to atch the label but I do all my bottles.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 12, 2010)

I encapsulate all of my bottles and also try to match with the label. The capsules make it a lot easier to identify bottles in my racks. When ever I go to the supply store or order on line I try to add a half a dozen different colors to my order. Don't be afraid to get crazy colors like solid yellow because they really do stand out and look good with the right label. Prices vary big time on them from place to place. I hate to spend more the 2.25 for a pack of 30.


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 12, 2010)

Different colors on a shelf or rack would definitely help. Right now I have so many different wines I'm trying to figure out how to segregate them. Gotta build another rack as soon as the weather warms up a bit.

I just bottled 2 days ago a wild cherry Pinot Noir, 3 pear variations and today an Acai Pomegranate Grenache.


----------



## Wade E (May 12, 2010)

Yes the colors really help identify whats what on the shelves.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 13, 2010)

Where's the cheapest place to order the shrinks from? I've seen various sites but currently I don't do all my bottles but have given it thought. LBS charges I think 3.59 for 30 maybe its 3.99 I'lll have to check again.


----------

